# Alizée Jacotey nude at the beach



## bluebravo (19 März 2012)

hallo alle zusammen,
ich bin ebend gerade auf folgendes video gestoßen. 
könnt ihr mir sagen, ob es echt ist, also ob es wirklich alizee ist?

hoffe ich darf den link hier posten, wüsste sonst nicht wie ich euch das zeigen sollte.


----------



## Buterfly (19 März 2012)

Das Video gibt's schon länger im Netz. Es handelt sich hier nicht um Alizee. Die Person in dem Video sieht ihr nur sehr ähnlich.


----------



## bluebravo (20 März 2012)

danke für die info buterfly


----------



## Punisher (20 März 2012)

ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass das Video echt ist


----------



## DRAGO (20 März 2012)

Könnte durchaus echt sein da sie in Frankreich mit Nacktheit sehr offen umgehen und an den Stränden ziemlich freizügig sind


----------

